# what is this texture stamp?



## ohiohome (Oct 21, 2019)

I can't find a match for this texture. See pictures. Anyone know what this texture is or where I can find this stamp?

https://ibb.co/YX3wWtH
https://ibb.co/w4Dd096
https://ibb.co/k9RDLmX
https://ibb.co/rdJQ3V8
https://ibb.co/86wcjQd
https://ibb.co/0XDMnWy
https://ibb.co/d6qGcyf
https://ibb.co/m6f2RYJ
https://ibb.co/stFx9Pm
https://ibb.co/zJpMvfP
https://ibb.co/vsYNXjW


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I think it's one of those circular texture brushes


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah its called a rosebud pattern on drywall, measure to figure out what brush size you need.



https://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Texture-Brushes/


----------

